# That Google bot is freaking me out !!!!!!



## aflacglobal (Aug 3, 2009)

That Goole bot is seriously freaking me out. I swear to god i was surfing the forum the other night and i usually open 3-4 windows in the forum at one time. One of them is the Who's online and viewing page. As i would jump from topic to topic it seemed like it was jumping with me.
Just a coincidence or not ????? What is it's pourpose ? I don't see many of the forum pages being indexed on the search engines ? 

What could that little busy bot be doing ?????? :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Noxxxxxxxxxxx !!!!!!


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 3, 2009)

lets catch him and feed with spam. we have to lure in another she-bot and after while we can start selling little bots or sending them to sniff for good deals on scrap....


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 4, 2009)

A problem which webmasters have often noted with the Googlebot is that it takes up an enormous amount of bandwidth. This can cause websites to exceed their bandwidth limit and be taken down temporarily. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
:arrow: :arrow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Googlebot

This is useful if you're concerned that spammers or other troublemakers are accessing your site while claiming to be Googlebot. :arrow: http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=80553

Now we got google bot fakes. Where does the madness end.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 5, 2009)

O.K. The google bot has had kids or went out and invited some of his friends or something has happened. 

Has anyone seen the newest member to the bot family here on the board. Ask Jeeves [Bot], ( You've got to be kidding )

That's right you let one Google bot hang around for a minute and the neighborhood goes to hell.


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 6, 2009)

I am with you Ralph. Have these things been invited here?


----------



## Oz (Aug 6, 2009)

I do not like them either. Beyond the GoogleBot I have seen at least 3 other types.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 6, 2009)

Noxx can stop all robots by adding a properly configured robots.txt file to the root directory of the website.

I've already posted on this.

Google has a full write up on their site, just Google search "robots.txt" and everything will be explained. You can even pick and choose which bots are allowed to index specific directories.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 6, 2009)

Ralph,

If the Google bot freaks you out you should see what Google is doing with Street View. They are systematically digitally mapping all paved streets using a 360 camera mounted to the top of the 'Google Car'. It records a full 360 view of your neighborhood when it goes down your street. You can then go online and take a virtual walk through your neighborhood complete with 360 PTZ (pan-tilt-zoom).

Street View

One of my co-workers was actually caught passing by the Google car when it video mapped his neighborhood and is now forever able to re-live that infamous day by street viewing his address on line. 

They have got my neighborhood also. 

It's amazing what kind of data is available on Google now days, next it will be 'Store View' so anyone can tour a department store and purchase goods before they actually go to the store. Conversely they will be able to look up what you purchased on any given day.

Steve


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 6, 2009)

what if google bot and his family are genuinely interested in refining gold? he is just passing tons of gold plated pins, strips, wires etc.... every second, minute, day...


----------



## markqf1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to the ( new age ), Gentlemen.
My buddy's truck emails him to let him know what his tire pressure is and if he needs an oil change.
Also tells him whats fixing to tear up. :lol: 

Mark


----------



## Palladium (Dec 14, 2009)

Alright now it's the ask Jeeves bot that's circling .
I bet while the forum was down somewhere out there in cyber space their was a flock of Google bots, backed up by a brigade of Jeeves bots, circling just waiting for that server to come back up.

ROTFL.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 14, 2009)

I think i found a link between Global Warming and those google bots. What's the Carbon footprint of one google bot, let alone millions. Or maybe it's the same google bot and he's just everywhere at the same time. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
This could get deep....... I've said to much already.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh No, wait a minute. I think i see Al Gore's helicopter circling.
This might be it for the cat.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 14, 2009)

You crazy... but I like that lol


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 14, 2009)

OK - I laughed out loud!

Thanks for the chuckle!!

:lol:


----------

